# Pflanzen wachsen nicht, Wasserpest wird braun



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

seit drei Monaten habe ich Wasser im Teich, seit 2 Monaten Pflanzen. Es sind nicht viele, ich habe sie in die (geswaschener Spiel-)Sandschicht gepflanzt und peinlich darauf geachte, daß keine Nährstoffe ins Wasser geraten. Sumpfzone nur mit Sand gefüllt gibts auch .Hatte auch nur 2-3 Wochen leicht grünliches Wasser. Jetzt ist es schon recht klar. Wegen massiven Mückenlarven sind seit 4 Wochen insgesamt 20 kleine Fische u.a. Goldorfen (8 cm) im Teich (Volumen ca 35 cubikmeter, Tiefe bis 1,6m). Mücken schon kein Problem mehr. 

Nachdem anfangs die gepflanzten Wasserpfleanzen gut gingen, werden sie jetzt braun. Nur die Seerosen gedeihen weiter (und die Randbepflanzung). Weiß nicht obs was damit zu tun hat, aber zwei Fische sind auch schon tot, die anderen sehen aber gesund aus und wachsen. Kann leider derzeit keine erläuternden Bilder einstellen, da das Photoprogramm den Rechner ständig lahmlegt.  

Wieß jemand den Grund oder gar abhilfe?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Holle,

hast Du schon mal ein Wassertest gemacht?

Wie sind deine Werte?

Wenn Du noch keinen gemacht hast, hole das schnell nach, denn die Wasserwerte sagen "fast" alles aus....und man kann sehen was mit deinen Teich nicht stimmt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Wassertest habe ich noch nicht. Werde ich wohl oder übel mal machen müssen. Ich hoffte, die Natur regelt´s schon - bei der Teichgröße. Melde mich dann wieder.
Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2004)

Also, 

der Teststreifen ist eigentlich fast überall so, wie im Forum unter Teichchemie beschrieben: ph 8,2, KH 6, No2=0, No3=10, lediglich GH ist mit >21 erhöht (Mit Brunnenwasser gefüllt, kalkhaltige Gegend). Ich wüßte jetzt nicht was das Problem ist, außer, daß vielleicht Nährstoffe feheln (?, unkeuscher Gedanke, ich weiß). 
Die anderen Pflanzen, die ich nur in den Sand gesetzt habe, gedeihen auch nicht wirklich gut und haben relativ hellgrüne fast gelbe Blätter... Nur die Seerose, die ich im eigenen Topf versekt habe wächst prima. Fische sind jetzt keine mehr gestorben, die wachsen. Jemand mit Idee?
Gruß Lutz

Bilder gehen noch nicht, da Programmfehler...


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist ganz einfach normal, dass sich Wasserpflanzen, die man neu in den Teich einsetzt, zunächst einmal zurückbilden (braune Blätter, Pflanze scheint abzusterben), um dann wieder neu auszutreiben. Wasserpflanzen sind keine Topfpflanzen - sie müssen sich an das gegenüber dem Wasser, aus dem sie stammen, "andere" (nicht notwendig "bessere" oder "schlechtere") Wasser anpassen. Und das tun sie eben dadurch, dass sie das vorhandene Laub abwerfen und neu austreiben. Es ist deshalb auch ganz verständlich, wenn dies nicht alle Pflanzen überstehen.

Genau das selbe Phänomen habe ich schon oft beobachtet, es wird auch relativ häufig beschrieben. Das ist eben auch der Grund, weshalb es wenig Sinn macht, besonders weit entwickelte und deshalb teure Wasserpflanzen zu kaufen. Denn auch diese verhalten sich nicht anders...

Fische zur Mückenbekämpfung musste ich nie einsetzen. Und ob nun die Fische oder auch die anderen Teichbewohner und Vögel, die sich zwischenzeitlich mit Sicherheit eingestellt haben, die Mücken und deren Larven beseitigt haben, lassen wir besser einmal dahingestellt. 

Auf die Ergebnisse des Wassertests bin ich auch gespannt - und vor allem darauf, wie Du sie im Hinblick auf das Pflanzenwachstum interpretieren willst: Wenn nicht ganz grobe Fehler gemacht wurden, sollten Nitrat und Phosphat gegen null tendieren - das heisst aber keinesfalls, dass der Teich zu nährstoffarm ist. Der pH-Wert ist ebenfalls kaum interpretierbar (nehmen wir einmal extrem niedrige pH-Werte aus, sie sind auch ausgesprochen unwahrscheinlich), denn erstens schwankt er im Tagesverlauf und je nach Witterung stark und zweitens gibt es nur sehr wenige Pflanzen, die besondere Ansprüche an den pH-Wert stellen. Sauerstoff ist bei Pflanzen ein vernachlässigbares Thema, ebenfalls in sehr weiten Grenzen die KH und GH. Was für Wasserwerte sollten denn für die Pflanzen eine Rolle spielen ?

EDIT: Bei NO3=10 mg kann das Wasser nicht zu nährstoffarm sein und bei KH=6 kann das Wasser auch nicht zu carbonathaltig sein.

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach sollte der Bestand an Wasserpflanzen deutlich erhöht werden, damit sich möglichst bald so etwas wie ein Gleichgewicht einstellt. Darüber hinaus hilft nur: Geduld. Verkneife es Dir, vermeintlich abgestorbene Pflanzen wieder aus dem Teich herauszuwerfen. Diese "Leichen" können auch im kommenden Jahr noch prima austreiben. Wassertests können zwar bei überwiegenden Pflanzenteichen zum Verständnis der dort ablaufenden Vorgänge beitragen, taugen aber zur Promlemanalyse nur bei ganz extremen Verhältnissen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Was bezweckst Du mit der Wassertiefe von 1,60 Metern ? Sollen da einmal Kois hinein ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann Stefan aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen.
Mein Teich ist jetzt ca. 5 Wochen "alt". Die eingesetzten Pflanzen bilden sich fast alle erst mal zurück. Z.B. sind bei der Seerose die vorhandenen Blätter mittlerweile komplett abgestorben. Es kommen aber schon reichlich neue Blätter.  Meine Unterwasserpflanzen sehen noch ganz gut aus.
Ich habe die Pflanzen ja auch unmittelbar nach Einfüllen des Teiches mit Brunnenwasser eingesetzt. Das Brunnenwasser ist logischerweise im Mai noch sehr kalt. Vorher haben ein Teil der Pflanzen 2 Wochen lang in einen Mörtelkübel zwischengelagert. Auf Grund der Witterung waren dort mind. 20 Grad Wassertemp. 
Karstens Krebsscheren sehen auch nicht so gut aus. Aber die brauchen ja sowieso besondere Bedingungen, was den PH-wert angeht. Aber ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Holle,
dass deine Pflanzen nicht gleich weiterwachsen ist bei deinem "Substrat" normal. So "unkeusch" ist dein Gedanke - keine Nährstoffe - gar nicht. Gerade in der Startphase brauchen die Pflanzen Nährstoffe,auch wenns das Algenwachstum nicht hemmt. Etwas Mutterboden (ungedüngt) ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Man muss halt wissen, was man will. Da ich aus deiner Nähe komme,kenn ich das Problem mit hartem,nitrathaltigen Wasser ganz gut. Es wird nicht alles wachsen ! Auf manch "schöne" Teichpflanze wirst du verzichten müssen, die wachsen bei uns halt nicht, dafür wuchern andere und erregen den Neid anderer Forumsmitglieder   . 
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Danke für die ermunternden Antworten - sie beruhigen mich erstmal. 

Aber merkwürdig finde ich schon, wie unterschiedlich die Pflanzen reagieren. In der Sumpfzone (ca 5 m² gefüllt mit 40 cm Sand und Verbindung zum Wasser) sieht es erbärmlich aus  :cry: . Das Wasser ist mittlerweile fast glasklar, lediglich den tiefsten Bereich kann ich noch nicht sehen (bis 1 m aber Grund gut erkennbar). Pflanzen würde ich gerne ohne Ende, muß aber den Ball derzeit flach halten, sonst gibts bald nur noch Kartoffeln zu essen. So muß die Natur sich erstmal selbst etwas behelfen (oder die Verwandtschaft in Bielefeld....).

Die 1,6 m Wassertiefe habe ich nicht mit konkreten Hintergedanken gebaggert. Dachte, von jeder Tiefe etwas kann nicht schaden für Pläne, die sich evtl. ergeben. Wollte halt so in etwa die Empfehlungen aus dem Forum und anderwo zum Verhältnis Oberfläche/Volumen/Tiefe bei den Terrassenaushebungen einhalten.  :razz: 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Holle,

nicht gleich entmutigt sein - nach zwei Monaten ist es sicher noch zu früh, sich um das Wachstum der Pflanzen Gedanken zu machen.  Ich würde eher im kommenden Frühjahr beurteilen, ob alles so seine Ordnung hat (um einmal eine Zeitschiene zu nennen). 

Ich stimme Eugen zu: 10 mg Nitrat sind schon doppelt so viel, wie in manchem Trinkwasser anzutreffen ist - von den allgemein als kritisch (und auch das eher für Fische) angesehenen 50 mg bist Du aber noch weit entfernt. Ich sehe das richtig, dass Du (lehmhaltigen) Spielsand als Substrat verwendest hast ? Das müsste eingentlick OK sein, wenn er keine schädlichen sonstigen Beimengungen enthält.

Hallo Eugen,

bei KH 6 kann es sich doch eigentlich nicht um zu kalkhaltiges Wasser handeln. Machen sonstige Salze und Ionen (GH) das Wasser ungeeignet für verschiedene Pflanzen ? Da müsste sich doch eigentlich zumindest auf längere Sicht etwas (durch z.B. Regenwasser) machen lassen, zumal nach meinen Beobachtungen eigentlich jeder Teich auf Dauer enthärtet, so dass man da vielleicht gar nicht so sehr aktiv werden sollte. Hast Du ein paar Infos zur Pflanzenverträglichkeit von hartem, aber nicht übermässig carbonathaltigem Wasser ? Zur Zeit würde ich bei Holle noch gar nichts darüber sagen wollen, ob es sich um mehr als die normale Umstellung der Pflanzen auf den neuen Teich handelt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

